

Show HN: Ask The Room - megafaunasoft

www.asktheroom.com is a free app I made over the last few weekends for including polls in presentations. It's minimalist, but seems to work pretty well. I was very pleased with the URL!<p>It was a great use-case for AppEngine. It uses a few other nice third-party toys too: blog.megafaunasoft.com/2012/06/ask-room.html
======
hansy
Very cool and easy to get started. Name capture would be cool, but polls are
typically anonymous right?

Anyway, nice job!

~~~
slosh
would be cool for anonymous or twitter login options depending on the type of
poll.

------
youngdev
I liked it. Its simple to use both for poll creator and people voting. It
would be nice if you can capture the names of the people who are voting.

